# Brady...



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

My neighbors 16 month old Golden passed away on Monday from Cancer.....16 months!!!! They are devasted as am I......Please hug your babies and say a prayer that Brady is safely at the Bridge.....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh that's just terrible  Please express my deepest sympathy to them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no... how awful. Please give them our deepest condolensces. Godspeed sweet baby.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just so wrong, cancer is evil


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cancer in our Goldens is never a good thing, but a 16 months old Golden is way too young..... how sad.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

how sad


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh how sad to loose a furbaby so young. He is safely at the bridge playing with all the others. My thoughts and prayers go out to them. Play hard at the bridge sweet baby .


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so sad and heartbreaking. A 16-month old golden is just beginning to experience all of life and love. Did they say what type of evil cancer?


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

16 months! How very sad. They must be absolutely devastated and my heart goes out to them. He was just a baby.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You know we do not think cancer can hit our young dogs, it is only for old dogs I felt at almost 9, KayCee was to young to have that horrible thing. Yet, watch the commercials for St. Jude's Hospital and look at the children occastionally a baby who is there with cancer. I guess age just does not matter a all with it.

I a so sorry for your neighbors. Everyone gets a dog exectng to have it for years and years.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, 16months!!  This is very sad, I can't imagine what they are going through. This is way to young.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for their loss. That must have been so devestating to them. Way to young to lose a sweet friend.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i am so sorry for them. I lost my lst dog (lab) at 18 months to cancer; it sorta changed my life forever


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for their loss, so young, very sad!

RIP sweet boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very very sorry. 16 months is way way too young. They must be absolutely devastated.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

How i wish that a cure could be found for this **** awful disease that does not discriminate between young or old, human or animal.

Pass my condolences on please

Run free, play again and sleep softly Brady


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

how heartbreaking, prayers n hugs on the way


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't begin to imagine their pain.

Please extend my sincere sympathy and let them know that I'm crying for their loss too. How devastating for their family. Are there children in the family?

Our angel Polly with play nicely with Brady and keep him company, resting in the shade.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, so much is lost losing a dog this young. I'm so sorry


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brady must have a very special purpose at the Bridge to have been taken so young. Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for there loss and like everyone 16 months is so young and i wish there was a cure for Cancer


----------

